# Netflix Now on WDTV Live



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.hardwaregeeks.com/index.php/GadgetBlog/comments/wd_tv_live_plus_hd_media_player/

Today WD announced the WD TV Live Plus an upgrade to the WD TV Live and the newest feature to the multimedia extender is the addition of Netflix.

The Netflix interface on the new WD TV Live Plus is a lot easier to use than the Netflix you may find on your television or TIVO box. You can browse for movies and even add them to your instant queue via the WD TV Live Plus device itself, you won't have to go to your computer to add movies to your queue any longer. They have also added additional codecs, so more file types are supported than before.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Bummer  I thought this was going to be a firmware upgrade for the existing WDTV Live, not a new box. I'm exited and will probably pick one up.

However, you should modify the title of the thread to be more specific.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

They could not do Netflix through a firmware update on the previous boxes, because additional hardware components are required.

Sorry.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Yah, understand the reason why. Was still hopeful that it may be available with the WDTV Live. Then again, they need to sell more boxes, right?

Thanks for updating the thread title.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> They could not do Netflix through a firmware update on the previous boxes, because additional hardware components are required.
> 
> Sorry.


Other boxes are updated via firmware, such as the xbox 360 and the roku devices, why not this box?

Adding items to your instant queue and looking at movie genres is already available for other devices, glad to see WD gets it now as well.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

redfiver,
Probably an issue with drm. Something that would have already been in place on Xbox, etc., but not on the previous WDTV's. 
Just a guess though.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

To be completely honest, I'd never even upgrade the firmware for Netflix, because I simply don't use Netflix.

They're a little too slow for me.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Here’s a $20 buck Bestbuy coupon for the player if anyone is interested.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Here's a $20 buck Bestbuy coupon for the player if anyone is interested.


That is for the old model. The one that will not connect to Netflix.


----------

